# The Prestige Cedar/Copper.... BH



## PrestigeR&D

I was told that some of you guys wanted to see all the pics from the BH I built for the CT competition..... 

And what a better way to get this off the ground... Thank you Nathan!!!!:notworthy:thumbup: 

Please just give me 20min... I have 210 pics to upload... be patient with me please....

Thanks... 


This was made from 3/4" x 6 x 36" cedar plank about 22 years old... I am into reconstituted wood.. and copper..


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics*

---


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics*

----


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics*

-------


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics*

---


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics*

-----


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics*

------


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics*

----


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pics*

---------


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*,,,more pics*

----.-


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures*

----.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pitures more*

----->>


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures///*

...>,,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*....more*

pics....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pitures more/./*

---..


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*...more...*

))))....pics


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*M.o.r.e*

pictures.////


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures...*

more>>


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*More ....*

"""" pics


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*----pics*

more//////


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pitures*

more....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more.....>*

Shots...


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*More..........*

>>>>pics


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*MORE pics*

------pics


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures....*

...._____


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*More.<<<<<*

snaps


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*snaps*

more


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*(more)*

pics::::::


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures.....*

more,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures...*

......./////


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*---more*

snappys....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*additional*

pictures......>


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures......*

more snapers....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more>>>>>>>*

pictures.......?.......


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*snaps////*

pictures....more...


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*shots...*

more shots/...


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures...*

more snps


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*>>>>>>pics*

more pictures>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*______pics*

yes more....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pics///*

,,,,,,...more


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*shots....*

pictures.. more/


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures......*

"""""""""more,,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*,,,,,,,*

snaper...more..----


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*[[[[[pics*

more//;;;;;,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures.....*

snappers,,,,,,.>>>>


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*snaps.....*

pics...more.....:::


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures,,,,,*

,are more....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*______pics*

more.......snips....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*>>>>>>pics*

and more.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

snips.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more pics...*

snaps.,,,,,,....


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*------,,,,,*

,,more..........///,/


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*<<<<<<<*

pics.....////..////


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*some more...*

pics............,,,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more.......,,,,*

***


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*----------pc*

XX more pics


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*_______*

Pics snaps...yada,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*some more..*

snaps .....>>>>>>


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*_________pcs*

more snappers ......,,,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*and more..*

yada yada,, pics


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures...*

more snappers.,,,,,,,,,,,.,.,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*snappers...*

more pics<<<<</>>>>


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*some more...*

<<<<<<<<snaps........


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures,,,,,,>>>>>*

snips......pics,,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more*

>>>>>>>>>>>>Pictures//


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pictures...*

more....>><<<<<


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*more..*

snips and pics...


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*just a few more..*

pics...


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*last few pics...*

.........just a few,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*pics,,,*

-------just a few more..


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*final 3...*

Pictures,,, I have finished the download for this... thank you:thumbsup: When it's finished.. I'll update .


----------



## loneframer

I think the next contest should be a scale model of a Baby Grand piano. I'm on Brians team.:w00t:


That's why you got my vote B. I know how much effort that required. Awesome job.:notworthy


----------



## WNYcarpenter

HF'nS.......awesome brian!


----------



## katoman

Yes, awesome Brian. :thumbsup:

You have way too much free time. I'm sooooo jealous. 

Great work.


----------



## clinkard

That is stunning!!!

I bought (ashamed) a cedar birdhouse with copper roof and added copper gutters so the feed would stay dry. Not nearly as impressive. Not even close!


----------



## CCCo.

I don't care what the poll say's, your a winner in my eyes. 

Tons of detail, right there, nice work! 

:thumbup:

Looking through those pictures, speaks volumes over the few you had on the voting page.

I want to be on his team too, lone :whistling


----------



## Jeff G

Outstanding!!

That really is amazing Brian. Great job!:thumbup:


----------



## Heritage

Voting was VERY hard.

I tried to decipher the details of what you did Brian, but I think I only came up with 1/4 of the story of what you actually put into that birdhouse.

You took it to a whole new level. :notworthy

I think my jaw dropped by the time I got to the pics of you turning the pillars :w00t:

:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## TBFGhost

.....I wish I had a shop sometimes....there really is no other way.....


----------



## Tom Struble

nice Brian:notworthy....you are completely mad you know.....:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*size matters...*



sigmolding said:


> prestige: A small shop does force you to keep a tite ship. You seem to make do very well with the space you have. Personally, I went from 496 to 998 square and I still don't have enough room. the fact is, all my equipment is on wheels and I can move it around so as to pull my diesel in in the winter, even if its just to wash it. By the way, I just got the ARN... lol. Its like the old joke... I'm writing this slow because I know you don't read so fast/ ttfn.


 

ahhhh.... :shifty: I was brought up to live within my means ...I make due..  thank you:notworthy If you can afford a large shop and if you need it,,that's fine......but if your over extending yourself you may end up with a sinking ship . 

B.


----------



## JT Wood

brian when I asked you in chat if you had a big shop, I had never read this thread.:thumbsup:

The workmanship is incredible.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Ok....*

The column was turned today out of 6x6x8' PT lumber. I hate turning this stuff because it's ALWAYS wet and I have to dry it out so I can sand it after....same process when turning bowls... usually turn wet (rough turning for shape) and then wax seal and turn after it's moisture content is suitable for turning. 
Anyways...
I will throw the video's up tomarow... 
here are some pictures... vid will be up tomarrow...:thumbsup:

B.


----------



## jason.

:thumbup:


----------



## sigmolding

Hey brian? can I ask you where you got your " OLIVER"


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*sure....*

(RIT) Rochester Institute of Technology...:thumbsup: I have a full description over at OWWM... but you have to be a member..
B. 

I have some video's coming up of the post turning today..

here's the first.. these files take 1/2hr to upload...:w00t: 





 
the rather boring part is the scraping...:whistling. I will have the fluting video coming up - still uploading...:whistling:whistling:whistling


B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Clean that place up for god's sakes!!:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*yea.yea.yea....*

I know...my Rat hole in the dungeon is rather organized believe it or not...:laughing: and so is my shop...but that crap under the Oliver has been moved...and all is good... you should have seen the floor on a 20":w00t:
that's what happens when you have so many interests going on.. things get shoved under things or in the "corner" :whistling:whistlingsound familiar:laughing:

B.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I like putting things in the corner.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*yea...*

that poor shaper.....:sad::laughing: 

here is the Fluting.. started with 10 degree increments and finished with 5... there is one more of the final fluting...





 
B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That first pass taking the square edges off looked kind dangerous.

I guess I am not old enough to like turning yet.:laughing:

That shaper is still in the middle of the garage buddy.:shifty:
I am washing it's new bed sheets.:laughing:

That needs some dust collection, I don't think I could handle that too long.

Are you listening to Bobby McFarlen?:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*yea...*

it can be Darce.... the solid wood turnings are not as bad as staved construction.. I had a 10"D x 4' that self destructed between centers about 4 years ago... I was trying a new TB glue.....ahhhh- never again... 

The scraping to round is the boring part but you have to be on your guard.. The Yaskawa VFD has the option as most do for a remote control.. that was the controller clipped into the side of my pants.. and I have all the controls right by to stop or change any settings..:thumbup: 

After that.. I can get my gouge and what not out and do my creative work...:thumbup: I actually use my carriage to do some of the architectural designs on the column..I did the flares at the base & cap with the carriage.. you get to know your machinery pretty well if you spend enough time with it IMO.... everything on that lathe has a scale on it..stamped- and it works great for accurate cutting! 

This is the last of these... I have more but.... way to long to upload.. I have to get out of here.. to much to do.. to little time.. :whistling 





 
Hey...
hope you guys enjoyed this... I like to share with you what I do when I can......:thumbsup:

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That first pass taking the square edges off looked kind dangerous.
> 
> I guess I am not old enough to like turning yet.
> 
> That shaper is still in the middle of the garage buddy.
> I am washing it's new bed sheets.
> 
> *That needs some dust collection*, I don't think I could handle that too long.
> 
> Are you listening to Bobby McFarlen?:laughing:


 :thumbsup:_< thats acctually a large a middle finger Darce.....:laughing::jester:_

no....it's a group called A'SFESTOOLISH... thier from Germany... ,,,,,I'm shocked you don't already have thier CD....:whistling:laughing::jester:

seriously...
that was Peter Gabriel- *"Shaking the Tree"*,,,,,:sneaky2: 
yea.... DC time... :thumbsup: one thing at a time.. as they say...:thumbsup:
B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*blocked & stained...*

Finished all the sanding/plinth & cap blocks (cedar) and then stained, that's it for now..but it's coming to and end... :thumbsup: 

B.


----------



## Elite Concrete

:thumbup: Great Job


----------



## Crawl-Dog

I never seen any bird house of this magnitude, on any scale.. This goes above and beyond anything I ever seen. I even called my woman into the room to see this, cause she has this old man that hits on her at her job and he makes bird houses, and he hits on her daily.. He gave her a bird house last week.. From the handwork and skills you have here, I will make sure my woman stays clear from you. Cause you have a raw skill here at best. LOL:notworthy


----------



## J F

Great work Brian. :clap: Can you build one for a 260# "bird"? :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*.......*

oh no:w00t:...,,,you again.:shifty:...I thought I freed myself from your terany...:laughing::jester: 

B.


----------



## Crawl-Dog

On that notion could you make a bird house for a family of 5?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*ahh....*

Family of 5 you say..... and Jay ... that 260# bird... one guy comes to mind.....:shifty: http://www.contractortalk.com/f30/extreme-birdhouses-more-recycled-wood-pics-5591/ :laughing: :thumbsup:

B.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Wow Brian...you have some serious catching up to do :laughing:

Here's a given....I'd hire Brian to do ANYTHING. If he hacks it, I'm calling his mom.:laughing:


----------

